# Trail Ride You're DJ



## whiskeytango Rider (Dec 17, 2011)

I trail ride/xc/commute my dj hardtail rigid 8 speed bike and still love it am i crazy . I am older now and bmx is long gone for me so is bigg jumps but now have fun attacking hills and other stuff in my way or just going fast. tell me someone has jacked the seat up sky high like me and rode some good trails on a dj its funn.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I ride my DJ all over the place. I don't usually jack the seat up either. I may be one of the few DJ's with a taillight on it for evening riding.


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

yeah the cdale chase feels great for all around riding and has its advantages on the jumps and flow sections. However I am much faster and more comfortable on the specialized enduro through most sections.


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I use my DJ for all my riding whether it's jumps, trails or just cruising around town. In fact I'll be riding it in the Zoo de Mack which is a 55 mile ride here in Michigan. Of course I still ride a 20" too.


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

rode my ns on some xc trails. had to swap the seatpost to get better leg extension and push hills because ss gearing was way too high to climb with


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

whiskeytango Rider said:


> . . .. I am older now and bmx is long gone for me so is bigg jumps but now have fun attacking hills . . . .


yes, definitely. i think this is the big difference with guys who grew up riding bmx (even just neighborhood and city rides). you learned to charge hills and use momentum to get up inclines.

good xc riders know this too. but a lot of the rest don't get it at all. they rely way too much on sit-and-spin to get up things.


----------



## whiskeytango Rider (Dec 17, 2011)

Cmc4130 Said it better than I could. Thank you....
I too had to change out my stem from my 50mm to a 75mm with adjustable rise. I also changed the tires to The Captain control's, great tire for the price .added a water bottle cage,lights,fenders when needed,new seat and could use a new post also. I kept my flats but I do have clipless pedals set up also. But i love platforms still they are funn,and thats what im out here for Funnn!


----------



## asanfilippo (Feb 13, 2012)

I use my Killswitch for everything!


----------



## shaighway (Jan 23, 2012)

I ride my Yeti DJ all over the forest of dean trails, from XC and AM to DH - Love it. I'm 45 however and it's knackering my knees.


----------

